
NASA pays $18k for sleeping and smoking weed for 70 days - rezamoaiandin
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-true-that-NASA-is-paying-18-000-per-person-just-for-sleeping-and-smoking-Marijuana-weed-for-70-days?share=1
======
Neliquat
This sounds like the plot to an epic stoner flick.

------
GogoAkira
Dude this is from 2016

